# Moen Hand Held Shower Wand



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Has anybody installed a moen hand held shower wand? I am looking at this thing and cant quite figure out how the chrome shower ell attaches to the wall. Because there is no rubber o-ring or gasket behind it to keep the water from getting between it and the wall. I was thinking to use a drop ear 90 behind the wall and using a nipple to attach the shower ell but i just cant figure how to keep the water out. Is there an o-ring or gasket that is missing on this? I was thinking if there is no rubber gasket maybe use some caulking around it but it just doesnt seem right because the body spray valve, the over head shower valve, and the hand held wand valve all have rubber o-rings on the escussions


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

USP if you are refering to the mounting brackets on the slider bar or afixed type, NO they do not come with gaskets. They never have. We have in the past drilled out for our holes to go to the backing wood or anchors. Then use a good quality caulk around those holes and mount it. I have yet to see one cause failure in the surround walls. You can then neatly put a nice clean bead of caulk aound the edge after it is mounted. this will leave you two seals. highly unlikely it will ever leak.

No different than a grab bar installation.

I hope this helps


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

First one I did I was so paranoid about a leak in the wall, I must have used a 1/3 of a tube a silicon. Of course I was cursing myself trying to clean it all up off of the trim.
Gotta love caulk.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Got the problem solved! 

Thanks to Killertoiletspider!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Got the problem solved!
> 
> Thanks to Killertoiletspider!


...and your keeping us in suspense because..... what was the solution?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, seems the chrome shower ell does NOT have a gasket. All the body sprays and valves do though. The main reason I awaited a response from KTS is because I know he has installed them before.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

USP45 said:


> OK, seems the chrome shower ell does NOT have a gasket. All the body sprays and valves do though. The main reason I awaited a response from KTS is because I know he has installed them before.


 :thumbsup: gotcha


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

USP45 , just installed one today and thought the same thing! Many other brands are easier to install too. I just used silicone. Wished for a better design.


----------

